# Holden Beach Sep 22 - Oct 22



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure why, but my previous post on this topic never showed up - or I never could find it! Hah!

Anyway, my wife and I will be renting a place on the Intercoastal Waterway Sep 22 - Oct 22, about 3 miles E of the HB/OIB inlet.

It's our first trip to HB.

Years ago we fished for Spots out of my father-in-law's boat, and had a lot of fun. He's gone now, and so is his boat, that option is out.

The house we are renting has a small dock on it. 

I've read about the Speckled Trout, Drum, Spots, flounder fishing in the area. 

My impression from reading (this site and others) is that, from HB:

Surf fishing isn't all that good on the ocean side
W end of HB doesn't have public parking
E end of HB has public parking
E end of HB is better surf fishing than W endo of beach
Pier fishing is OK, but Oak Island is better for pier fishing. OIB pier fishing not all that good either.
If you have an opinion about the statements above, please post - I'm not in any way saying those statements are true as I have no first-hand knowledge, just the impression I've gathered from this site and other sites in reading. Hopefully, I'm wrong, wrong, wrong on the bad stuff, and right right right on the good stuff!

I don't ever come across anything regarding fishing from a dock on the Intercoastal Waterway (IW). That may be because people just haven't, in general, had the opportunity to fish from a private dock. So, if you've either fished from a private dock on the IW, or fished around such a dock from a boat:

what have you caught during this time of year? 
Will we be able to catch flounder, spot, drum, specked trout?
What type of equipment should we have to fish, retrieve, land?

I'm really, really excited about this trip, and looking forward to it! I hope that it works out so that we will return in the coming years.

ALSO - noted there's an Oyster Festival over at OIB at the end of Oct - have you been, and what's your impression? We love steamed oysters!

Thanks!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Got a dock on the ICW- go crabbing!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, duh, wish'd I'd thought of that! LOL! So, I'll add that to the effort! Thanks!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

JavaBen said:


> W end of HB doesn't have public parking - *Correct. However, PM me for insider info*
> E end of HB has public parking - *Correct*
> E end of HB is better surf fishing than W endo of beach - *Quite the opposite, in my opinion*


Was there in May; had great luck. See thread:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...47-Holden-Beach-19-26-May-12&highlight=holden


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ocean side is good fishing generally if you hit the tides and times right, and luck of the draw. I have had good luck with trout, pups, pomps, whiting, blues, spot, and black drum from the surf at that time of year. Lighter tackle is appropriate, and keep a line right in the wash or just beyond it. Find a good hole and if it dries up keep moving. The east end has been slow this year (for me at least) but shows signs of rebounding. Inshore is approximately the same mix of species with emphasis on the panfish.



$.02,
George


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

dudeondacouch,

That's a _great_ thread! Thanks for providing access to it! 

Who knew? Well, suspect a lot of others did, but not me!

I'll send you the PM, and thanks!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Oldscout2 - thanks for the information!


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

JavaBen
I fished the east end on the mainland side on private dock saturday 8/25/12. The bait is as thick as I have ever seen. I used light spinning tackle with live bait and mirrolures. Early morning Caught 2overslot drum(30" and 32")on 808 mirrolure 1 in the slot 26"on live bait. Midday the tide was rising and spanish macks started on the schools of mullet they wouldnot take gotchas, mirrolures or live bait on a float. I took off the float and free lined finger mullet thats what they wanted .Got 5 spanish 3 to 5 LB each and many bit my line off. Had to come home sunday .I willl be down durring you stay .PM me and I will show you some good spots.:fishing:


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

taskmongo,

Thanks for a really interesting post! That's just exciting to hear about! Will keep your info, and contact you as the time gets closer!


----------



## shadowrider98 (Jul 30, 2012)

had some good luck on the east end of the HB caght a lot of spots, blues that time of the year.had a guy tell me the best place on the east end is in front of the A-framed house but not to go past the end of the parking lot. he was right there were plenty of spots in there at that time so best of luck!!!!!!!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks shadowrider98! Looking forward to it!


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

JavaBen, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

JavaBen said:


> dudeondacouch,
> 
> That's a _great_ thread! Thanks for providing access to it!


Dudeondacouch is the man!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Boomer,

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

JavaBen said:


> ALSO - noted there's an Oyster Festival over at OIB at the end of Oct - have you been, and what's your impression? We love steamed oysters!


$5.00 per person to get in. $12.00 for a little bucket of oysters. Or you can get you a bushel for $30.00 I love beer to wash them down. Something you cant get @ OI : )


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

taskmongo, did you catch the spanish off the dock as well?


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Hop,

I agree with you totally. However, sometimes I just like a party too!

35 years ago, I used to buy oysters by the bushel at Varnum (Spelling?), for $7.50 from some guy located on a creek. Where do you buy them now?


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got them from several places in Varnamtown. But during the Oyster Festival you can't find them no where. If you wan't them during that weekend you better start looking early. I've got them from Bruce Henry on 130 in Shallotte. He was killed in a tractor accident last year. But I've seen someone is still running his stand. http://www.fishandshrimp.info/


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes I just watched for breaking bait and a cast ahead of them


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Hop, thanks for that! We'll be sure and hunt up a bushel in the first part of Oct. We like ours steamed best!

In fact, this will be the first year in 7 years that we won't be hosting an oyster roast here in N. GA. We usually have around 20 - 25 people, and 500 oysters. They sell them by the 'box' here, with 100 to a box, and they are from Apalachicola FL., although last year, due to storms in the Gulf, we had to use New Zealand (much bigger). They don't sell any NC oysters around here, or we'd buy them. I use those propane gas turkey fryers (we have 5 of them going at a time, so we can keep the oysters flowing). Put in about 1" of water in the bottom, bring it to a boil, then put the basket filled with oysters in. When it froths up above the oysters, they are ready. Occasionally have to pour off some of the liquid. We buy the oysters the day before, and ice them down in a big wading-pool thing we bought for gardens at Home Depot. Served with low-country boil with sausage too, for people that don't favor oysters. Wife makes a damn-good cocktail sauce. We serve soft drinks, beer, wine, and I make up a batch of Limoncello for the party, a month in advance (this comes in at about 60 proof, and is a favorite among the ladies). So, since we won't have our party, we'll substitute the OIB party! 

Anyone ever been to the Charleston SC oyster roast at Boone Hall Plantation at the end of January? Good stuff!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

*Made it here!*

Man! Great to be here!

Going to spend tomorrow Sunday looking around, then some fishing Monday!

Had a couple of trawlers pass our dock this evening on their way back in. Do they sell fresh shrimp at the docks here?


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

There's a place at the end of old ferry rd, but I usually go to Capn Petes under the bridge on the island or Holden Beach seafood on 130 towards Shalotte. Both have good shrimp.


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

I've never fished Holden but just spent a month fishing Ocean Isle, ending on Sep 9.

Try using light tackle, fishing a Carolina rig with a sand flea. Don't try to cast halfway to Spain with a 12ft rod - simply flip the crab 10 yds into the surf. I stand in calf deep water about two hours after low tide and with the water covering the flat between high tide line and low tide. Let the bait roll with the waves.

Everyone fishes differently, and I'm no expert but I had a lot of good luck doing this a few weeks ago. I typically do not see those fishing 2 hook fish-finder rigs catching much that have been cast way, way out. Find the deep before the second sand bar and fish in front of the edge of that. The fish feed on whatever the waves are pulling back out to them.

My catch from Aug 10 to Sep 9 included 3 redfish avg 30", many more smaller redfish, and a ton of whiting. Add in a black drum, some pompano, ladyfish, and puffer here and there, and it was a very good trip.

I also have the luxury of fishing from the pier in front of Bricklanding Plantation clubhouse. Finger mullet fished slow retrieve on the carolina rig in the shallows was productive for flounder and reds. Shrimp fished in the channel of the waterway on a fish finder rig produced a mixed bag including 1 redfish, some puffers, a couple of small sea bass, a spot, and some trash.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Oldscout2 and islanderblues I sure appreciate your comments! Heading over to HB Walmart at lunchtime to pickup some gear and license.

Wife and I had dinner last night at Provisioning Co. 2 crab cake sandwiches, 1/2 lb fresh steamed shrimp, 2 cokes $30. Included live music (1guy with guitar). It's on waterway at bridge west mainland side.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Wal-mart?

Why not go to the rod & reel shop right across the bridge?


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Dudeondacouch

Didnt know they were there. New here. Came by Walmart on the way in.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Went by 'rod and reel' yesterday, picked up a 8' throw net. Cecil was very nice, showed me how to pull it together and throw it properly. Nice guy!


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I have always found that the folks at the Rod and Reel Shop are always very helpful.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

JavaBen said:


> Went by 'rod and reel' yesterday, picked up a 8' throw net. Cecil was very nice, showed me how to pull it together and throw it properly. Nice guy!


Can't get that at Wal-Mart.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hop said:


> Can't get that at Wal-Mart.


Troof.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Wal-mart?
> 
> Why not go to the rod & reel shop right across the bridge?


Agreed. I have found the local tackel shops to have: really good prices, good adivce, and great information as well. There my first place to go to. Even if I don't need anything, I always buy something and chat for a while.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Yup, agree. Really liked 'Rod and Reel' - will be back!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Rod and Reel shop is a great place to get supplies...only drawback is that they do not normally carry live shrimp...people there are wonderful and helpful


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone help me identify these fish? Like I said, it's been 30 (!) years since I saltwater fish. Why, back when I was fishing, fish still had legs!

I caught these with the throw net that Cecil at Rod and Reel showed me how to throw! I'm really wanting to identify them, so I can understand if these will make good bait for something...what that something is, I'm hoping is a fish too!


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like you get two pin fish and a mullet. You can call them bait.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Appreciate it!


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Any luck in the surf JavaBen?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Indeed. Two pinfish and a giant mullet. And that mullet is a lot more than just bait if'n you're hungry.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Hop,

Haven't made it over to the surf yet. Have been busy playing around on the dock, using the cast net. 

Will plan a trip over to the surf next week. Cecil, over at 'rod and reel' was saying the flounder fishing has been doing real well.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

"Cecil, over at 'rod and reel' was saying the flounder fishing has been doing real well." Yep. Catch you some finger mullet and a carolina rig and start dragging it under and close to the docks. Just like you are fishing for bass. If you feel ANYTHING stop. Don't set the hook. Let it have it for a few. And then set the hook on him.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Not a major run yet, but a few spots showed up in ICW yesterday


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

About time. Been seeing them yellow butterfly's for weeks now.


----------



## thro2know (Sep 30, 2012)

Crabbing, never thought of that! I have a friend with a pier on ICW in Wrightsville.. Whats required to do this? Sounds like fun?


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ben or Rick, having any luck this week?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Haven't been out since last week scout, better half has been under the weather. Maybe Ben will give us an update. Would still like to see a lil cold snap get things started. I'll keep you informed if I go.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll drop reports this weekend and into next week as well, will be down tomorrow. Looks like that snap is shaping up for Sunday into Monday maybe.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice blues driving the bait up and down holden currently. 2 -3 lb class was what we saw. Caught some on cut bait, live pinish and metal. Otherwise small pomps, flounder, spot, whiting, and too many pinfish. Wife saw the maurading blues making the pinfish jump out of the water and the crabs coming out of the wash at the folly. Mullet is more scattered than a couple of weeks ago but big schools.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slow dawn this morning due to dolphins hunting just off the bar. Bite picked up after they moved through, nice black drum, some dink pomps, short flounder, a houndfish... no pins for a change.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey OldScout and WNCRick,

How's the surf action come the end of October or early November? I figure since you're in Supply, you would know... Much appreciated!


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

Any action from the HB surf this week? We are heading down Thursday morning through Sunday trying to chase this cold front.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Justin I posted a couple of reports in this thread above from the weekend. You're coming down at a good time IMO, the ocean is changing over to fall as we speak and a few fellows like this one from Sunday are showing up in the wash:










Nice packs of blues in the slough or working the bar hunting the mullet. 

Also heard the spanish were off the beach yesterday, thats the day I decided to go inshore of course  ... not a spot to be found probably cause I was looking for them.

Fishbreath I've had good luck in late October and Early November thats a great time of the year for black drum and some slot reds if you're lucky. Lack of pinfish is a great bait saver.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Appreciate it Oldscout2.  Spent a lot of time at Holden with the wife and kids in the past but that was all in the summer time. Great memories.

Wonder if the spot and sea mullet will still be there as well....

I assume its the usual bait for the black drum - shrimp

For the reds, cut mullet, finger mullet, sea mullet heads, etc.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys, sorry I haven't been updating with fishing info...I've ended up having to take a training class while here at the beach, 9 - 4 each day...bummer. Anyway, planning on stopping by Rod and Reel today to see what's going on. What I've noticed, here on the Intercoastal, is that there are more people fishing from boats, from piers, and from a beach-area. (I'm near the West end of Supply, across from HB). I did see a boat of fisher men pull up a net yesterday, about 50 foot long (think it's called a gill-net?) that was anchored overnight - only had about 10 fish in it - too far away to determine species.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got back from Rod & Reel. They were really busy, so I was hoping for the best news...but alas, Spots aren't in this area yet, per 3 different fishermen I talked to. Said there were reports of them being at Wrightsville Beach, so they felt they would be here in about a week. Wrightsville is about 40 miles or so North East of hear (this coast here at HB runs E-W, then curves N at Southport). Guess it would be easier to say 'up coast' from here.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

In reading my post above, I realized I made it sound like there aren't any Spots being caught here. That's not correct; they are catching some Spot here and there, but it's not the Spot runs yet.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Won't be long for Holden and Oak Island. I hear they're tearing up the spot from Hatteras to Bogue Inlet.


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

No spots. Lots of pomps still which I'm surprised by. Caught a black drum today which is a nice change. No luck on the reds at all. Have a nice hole in front of the house but no takers on my mullet except for some hungry blues. Trying again early tomorrow.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Went to the pier (HB) today. Didn't see anyone doing anything, stayed about 45 mins. Saw one or two schools of blues cutting up the water, but they never came into the pier area. They weren't big enough or there long enough to ever get the attention of the gulls. Lots of fingerling mullet running around the pier. Water was very clear. Heard one person say they had caught one flounder. Not seeing anything going on in the ICWW either.

Oyster season opens tomorrow....gonna get me some!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Have seen several people fishing from piers on the ICWW today, but no one catching anything, so Spots not running here yet. Tons of finger mullet moving through.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

I stopped by the Ocean Isle Beach pier today and talked with staff. He said they had been getting some Spots, but that since the rain moved through earlier in the week, they haven't had any more, other than an
occasional strike. He felt like the problem was how warm it is.


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

How bout you Ben, you should get a line in the water... #2 circle hooks and fresh shrimp @ dawn'll get you some interesting catch from the wash and the slough, and maybe dinner... wire boom rigs and light tackle is a good start... thanks for the reports, appreciate it!


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Oldscout2 - thanks! Have been wetting a line every day or so on the dock at this house - so far, no bights other than pinfish. Same with neighbors. But - being here as been wonderful! The yachts on their way south - probably 40 a day or more! So it's been great even if no fish so far for me. Have learned how to throw cast-net, so that's a big win in itself!


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, I concur the ICW is pinfish central daytime. Well good luck to you and glad the scenery has been good.


----------



## JavaBen (Aug 19, 2012)

Went over to the HB pier today. Everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves, but mostly social; no fish brought in while I was there around noon, for an hour. It was very warm! One guy was cleaning up a half dozen whiting. That's all I saw - nothing in anyone's buckets. Could see blues cutting the surface in a couple of pods several hundred yards out, but they never moved closer while I was on the pier.

People on the piers here on ICW - no luck on anything yet. For sure there's plenty of bait fish - massive schools of finger mullets running all day, everyday.


----------

